
Over Half of Americans Support FBI Over Apple in Encryption Fight (Survey, 2016) - ramzyo
http://www.newsweek.com/over-half-americans-support-fbi-over-apple-encryption-fight-study-429241
======
Cypher
Can you correct that title to read:

In 2015 Over Half of the 1,002 Americans surveyed by PewResearch support the
FBI...

The way its written is misleading.

~~~
ramzyo
Fair criticism, clumsy post on my part

